

Your Shit, My Stuff, Goldilocks, and Making the Bed You Sleep In - pstinnett
http://blog.frankchimero.com/post/2831408736/your-shit-my-stuff-goldilocks-and-making-the-bed-you

======
pstinnett
This quote really struck me:

“Add things until it starts sucking, take away things until it stops getting
better.”

